# Polyester allergy?



## RTT (Oct 26, 2007)

My daughter has had a bumpy rash on her stomach and back for the last couple of weeks. I took her to the pedi today who didn't have any ideas and referred me to a dermatologist. Tonight as I got her out of the bath and went to put her into her pjamas I happened to look at the label and realized they're 100% polyester. All of her other clothes are cotton. She's been wearing these pjs for the last few weeks, basically when the rash started. Anyone's dc have a polyester allergy?


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

My dc haven't, but I have had them in cotton almost exclusively. I have a polyester allergy though, and would get a bumpy rash similar to what you are describing.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

I have excema, so my skin is sensitive. TMI: I don't rash with polyester, but I STINK! I mean, even after a shower and with the deodorant on max, after half an hour you do not want to be anywhere near me. If its 50% poly, 50% cotton blend, or some other blend, I am fine, no smell. But 100% poly, and I don't think my body can deal with it correctly.

Chuck the pjs and see how your dd does after 4-5 days.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My DD2 is terribly sensitive to polyester. We figured it out because of her cloth diapers. She was wearing pocket diapers at night, and there was a stripe of bright red rash around her waist and legs where the polyester outer of the diaper was rubbing. We got her out of the PUL diapers, and the rash was better. So she's in wool diaper cover. The only poly she can tolerate is in something where there's minimal skin contact, like her winter jacket-- she seems to be okay with that. But I remember this one coat she had as a baby with a poly "fur" ruff around the neck, and she used to get this horrible pimply rash from that, too.

You might try washing the poly in hot water a few times. It might not be the poly-- it might just be the fire retardant chemicals they put on the jammies, or the chemical residue left from manufacturing. Some hard, hot washing to remove it would let you pinpoint whether it's actually the fiber itself.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

I noticed a lot of the children's stores switch to 100% poly PJs at one year sizes for some reason. We kept getting fooled looking around for PJs and realizing ALL of them were poly, blech. We've kept DD in really big onsies and stretchy pants/leggings instead.

I have realized that all the synthetic clothes I was wearing back when I taught and bought clothes more for me rather than for their ability to look good as I take on smudges from DD and roll in the dirt all day with her







were making me very hot and stinky, too. Now I can't stand to be in poly. We still use bumgenius diapers







b/c DD does well in them and they're what we have, and we'll sometimes do like 5% spandex, but other than that we are cotton or other natural fibers all the way. MIL bought DD a 100% poly dress when she was 11mo, hoping we'd dress her in it for Easter... I waited until she outgrew it and then sold it at a garage sale


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Not allergic here, but it's a pretty common allergy, I think. We stick to all non-flame retardant stuff anyway, which rules out most polyester. We mostly use regular cotton stretch jammies with a onsie underneath for warmth or Hanes sweats for jammies.


----------

